# Wattwürmer Heiligenhafen und Fehmarn



## udorudi (23. April 2002)

Moin Leute,
Wer weiß wie wir in auf Fehmarn und Heiligenhafen gut und ertragreich 
Wattwürmer plümpern können, und wie kommen wir an die entsprechenden Stellen ran?


Gruss aus dem Norden

Udo


----------



## marioschreiber (23. April 2002)

Moin udorudi
Also die beste Stelle in der Umgebung ist hier in Großenbrode.
Auch viele Heiligenhafener und Fehmaraner kommen hier her um zu Plümpern.
Wenn Du auf der E-47 in Richtung Sundbrücke fährst siehst Du in höhe Großenbrode ein kleines Hochhaus auf der linken Seite.
Fahre Großenbrode ab und dann gleich links, an dem Hochhaus vorbei bis auf den Parkplatz am Wasser.
Die besten Stellen liegen direkt vor- und etwas links vom Parkplatz !

Viel Erfolg !!!

MARIO


----------



## Nordlicht (23. April 2002)

mit etwas glück kannst du auf fehmarn am strand von gold oder lemkenhafen plümpern.
aber großenbrode wirst du nicht übertreffen können.
wenn du in gr`brode plümpern solltst laufe auch ruhig mal 200-300 meter nach rechts vom parkplatz den grad am wochenende ist der boden doch recht "durchplümpert"  :q


----------



## Hamwe (24. April 2002)

Hallo!   Du kannst es mal im Binnensee neben dem großen Parkplatz in Heiligenhafen probieren. Habe letztes Jahr gesehen wie Kinder ihre Wattis dort geplümpert haben. 

Gruß Hamwe  :z


----------



## Kalle (30. April 2002)

Es gibt noch eine Stelle!!
E-47 weit vor der Sundbrücke ist ne kleine Haltebucht auf der rechten Seite.
Von dort aus über die Strasse  direkt zum Strand gehen.Sind ein paar Meterchen zu Fuss!. Am besten gehts mit Sieb und Schaufel.
Dort hole ich mir immer meine Wattwürmchen....


----------



## Nordlicht (1. Mai 2002)

@ Kalle
ähmmmm sieh mal weiter oben was mario gepostet hat....es ist die selbe stelle, aber sie hat den vorteil das man(n) nicht über die viel befahrene straße latschen muss


----------



## marioschreiber (1. Mai 2002)

#6


----------



## Bondex (4. Mai 2002)

*Heiligenhafen schlecht !!!*

Direkt in Heiligenhafen habe ich auch schon geplümpelt. Es gibt sehr viele Wumskes dort allerdings kleine und die sind auch noch schwarz. Außerdem muß man lange warten bis das Wasser wieder klar wird (viel Schlamm)
Besser ist das besagte Vogelschutzgebiet

Gruß Björni


----------

